# Suggested fish community?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Suggested fish community?

I got two Yellowtail Blue Damselfish (as suggested at Big All ) to help cycling and one sixline wrasse with the tank ( I got it here)
wrasse and damsel looks like doing OK for now

here is it - 37G tank

2 Yellowtail Blue Damselfish
1 Sixline Wrasse
......................... suggestion
..........................suggestion
Ocellaris Anemonefish clowns ?????????????

Since wife approved the third tank in the living room, I must include her desire for two Ocellaris Anemonefish clowns.

any ideas for the Peaceful community?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

well, from my research, the wrasse is going to be an ass p)



the wrasse, as well as the damsels tend to be on the aggressive side. so they might be a problem, especially if they establish their territories, which they prob will since they are the first inhabitants of your tank.


i've been told to look at gobies and blennies as they are more on the community side


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> well, from my research, the wrasse is going to be an ass p)
> the wrasse, as well as the damsels tend to be on the aggressive side. so they might be a problem, especially if they establish their territories, which they prob will since they are the first inhabitants of your tank.
> i've been told to look at gobies and blennies as they are more on the community side


I know, but after one week of feeding her, my wife calls her "my baby" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> I know, but after one week of feeding her, my wife calls her "my baby"


Chances are, the sixline could be the bully of all, and be difficult to add any other smaller fishes afterwards. That's the problem I have on hand, my sixline killed 4-5 fishes, and still nipping at my mandarin.

My next task is to build a trap and catch this sucker. Everyone in my house wants it out..


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My first two inhabitants were yellowtail damsels; next I added 2 tomato clowns. Wasn't a problem as the tomatos were bigger than the damsels, and so they held their own, also they are a bit more aggressive than the ocellaris clowns. I've added all kinds of other fish without either the damsels or clowns giving trouble, except for a school of chromis. The chromis stayed in a tight school for a few days, until everybody decided to get along. two of them ended up with a chunk out of their tail, but I have never seen a fish grow back fins so fast as my chromis.

But that wrasse? Might be your problem there. Whoever told you it would "help" your tank needs to pull their head out of that pot of glue they've been huffing.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish to cycle is 1980's aquarium nonsense

Unfortunately they talked you into 3 very territorial fish... chances are, they have staked their land and any new fish will be tormented.

Most people suggest adding those fish (sixline & damsel) last, as they wont have any upperhand.

Unfortunately, your wife is attached, which will make your options alot harder.... I had to tell my wife NO to the sixline and blue damsel at the store, and she wasnt very happy. 

You have an interesting road ahead.

In my 34G i have:
2x clowns (one black, one orange)
1 Midas Blenny
1 Clown Goby
And ill be getting a mandarin or some type of bottom dweller


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

my sixline has been rather peaceful and has left the damsel and the lawnmower blenny alone. It's the LMB that had bullied the damsel at first. Although all the LMB does is hide in my live rock.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Fish to cycle is 1980's aquarium nonsense
> 
> Unfortunately they talked you into 3 very territorial fish... chances are, they have staked their land and any new fish will be tormented.
> 
> ...


I stopped talking the managers there. To much BS. two weeks ago I asked for 9 male guramies. 3 per different breed. I did not buy it for a friend with several tanks.
I new prefectly that they will fight in one one, but the clown in the store did not say anything. 
I am talking now just to parttimers. They have enough experince to help.

I got two ellow clowns today and damsels started ro run them. I took all LR out in order to get them out.

yuo would not believe how perfect is Sixline. No aggression

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I got two ellow clowns today and damsels started ro run them. I took all LR out in order to get them out.


Fun fun fun! I've done that before, LOL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*should I compromise with the wife?*

She likes Purple Firefish Goby and I prefer Neon Goby. Prabably, I should buy both.

Any Thoughts?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

sig said:


> yuo would not believe how perfect is Sixline. No aggression


Just wait and see


----------

